# Original BIOS for ASUS ROG-STRIX-RX570-OC 4G



## djp345 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello people, I need original bios for ASUS ROG-STRIX-RX570-OC 4G. Can you send me please? 

Thank you very much!


----------

